# الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة مواد؟



## ورقة شاي (12 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

بعد كل الشكر والتقدير لإدارة المنتدى والأعضاء على هذا المنتدى الهادف والمفيد للغاية للطلاب الجامعات الهندسية ، بإضافة إلى طلاب الذين انتهوا من الثانوية العامة هذه السنة ،بالفعل يرشد هذا الموقع الطلاب إلى أنواع الهندسة والفرق بينهم.

أرجو التكرم من قبل أعضاء المنتدى الإجابة على سؤالين ؟؟

مالفرق بين هندسة الصناعية ،وهندسة مواد؟؟؟؟:87: 
أين مجالات استخدام هندسة الصناعية وهندسة المواد في دول الخليج ؟؟؟؟؟:87: 



ولكم خاص الشكر وفائق الإحترام:77:


----------



## eng.alkurd (13 يوليو 2007)

هندسة المواد هي الفرع المهتم بخواص المواد وكيفية تحسينها وتطويرها ويهتم بإختيار المواد المناسبة لكل نوع من أنواع الصناعة يعني يعطيك أفضل مادة ممكنة للإستخدام 
أما الهندسة الصناعية تهتم بالتطبيق العملي للمواد المختارة وتطويع المواد المختارة للصناعة بأفضل الطرق للحصول على الغرض المرجو


----------



## مهندس مقيم (13 يوليو 2007)

اخي السال العزيز هندسة المواد كفيلة بدراسة المواد كافة من حيث الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية والخواص الميكانيكية واعطاء بدائل عنها .
اني خريج كلية هندسة المواد جامعة بابل /العراق.
مثال عن تطبيقات هندسة المواد هي المواد المركبة التي دخلت الصناعة الحديثة وبشكل موسع مثال ابدان السيارات تصنع من الفولاذ لكن الان تصنع من مواد مركبة مثال مواد راتنجية(بلاستكية)مدعمة بالياف الزجاج تعطي المظهر المطلوب بالاضافة الى انها خفيفة الوزن وتتكسر عند الحادث مما يؤدي الى امتصاص طاقة الحادثة وبذلك تقلل الخطر للركاب.
وهنالك ايضا الياف الكفلر التي هي الان ذات استخدام اوسع في مجال صناعة الدروع الواقية بدلا من تلك الحديدية الثقيلة الوزن.


----------



## ورقة شاي (14 يوليو 2007)

أخواني eng_alkurb و مهندس مقيم 

الف شكر ،ويعطيكم الف الف عافية


----------



## صناعي1 (14 يوليو 2007)

و للمزيد من المعلومات عن الهندسة الصناعية و مجالاتها و علاقتها بالتخصصات الاخرى، يمكنك الدخول الى فهرس مواضيع التعريف بالهندسة الصناعية http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57395


----------



## hippy (25 يوليو 2007)

jazakom Allah khayran


----------



## مبدعة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مهندسة مواد واحب ان اعرف ان كان بامكاني اكمال دراستي في مجال الهندسة الصناعية ؟


----------

